# Cleveland 56 degree 588 rtx cb satin chrome wedge



## JT77 (Mar 18, 2013)

First impressions of these wedges are great. the classic look at address is pleasing, and overall aesthetically they are super looking wedges.  Although they have a small cavity they still have that pear shape compactness that inspires confidence.  The wedge feels a little lighter than my current wedges, but when swinging, I felt in complete control of my tempo.  On impact they feel smooth, and I found a they give a lovely crisp sound. Playability wise, I could open the face to add loft, which helped to play a full range of shots from full shots to flop shots. Overall I am very impressed, I am off to the club tomorrow to see our pro and get them fitted to spec, and hopefully will have a couple of new wedges in the bag for the start of the season.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 18, 2013)

JT77 said:



			First impressions of these wedges are great. the classic look at address is pleasing, and overall aesthetically they are super looking wedges.
		
Click to expand...

The blade version in 56 & 52 will be in my bag later this summer, really like the look of these and glad to know people are getting on well with them. 

The Â£25 off trade in deal pretty much seals it for me, on top of how impressed I am with them.


----------



## JT77 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yep it's a cracker deal mate. I have to say I thought the cb would be clumpy looking and I liked the thought of a little extra forgiveness but thought I'd end up with the blades but I was very impressed with them.


----------



## JT77 (Mar 25, 2013)

Had this out on the course yesterday for the first time, and I am suitably impressed, was getting great stop and felt very good off the face.
Looking forward to getting it out there again in the next few days, my short game has been iffy of late, so hoping this gives me a reason to get out and practice!!


----------

